# The cost of building apartments



## Brendan Burgess (20 Dec 2016)

Good article by Gavin Daly in the Sunday Times 

"According to Linesight, a quantity surveying firm, the average construction cost for an apartment is €2,100 per sq m.  
Cost for a 3 bed unit 
Construction: €189,000 
Site cost: €75,000 
Car parking space: €25,000 
Social housing and other levies: €40,000 
Professional fees: €20,000 
Total before VAT, finance and profit: €350k 

VAT at 13.5% 
Developers are paying up to 15% interest 

All told there would be little change out of €500,000 

By contract a three bed semi-d costs €330k to build in Dublin according to the SCSI"


----------



## Bronte (20 Dec 2016)

This doesn't make sense to me.  Not when you need less site space to build many apartments compared to a house.


----------



## dereko1969 (20 Dec 2016)

The cost of providing a car park space is nowhere near €25,000! They might charge that for it but the cost is not that.


----------

